# Revolution programming



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Question with the new RCC Remote Switch Device and older i think 2009 model Transmitters i know i have Transmitters from before the release of the Remote Switch Device if i where to purchase the Remote Switch Device would my Transmitters work or would i have to get new ones or is there a way to reprogram then.

Thanks Kevin


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Never Mind Found my Answer on Aristo's form would need to send them in for update or have a new one or wait till they make it available to us


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, and I would wait until the new code to handle the radio transponder is available, otherwise you might have to send in again. (The "Philharmonic" system) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Greg! speaking of updates, on the QSI new lighting boards what will happen to us out here in QSI world with the older decoders????? Will the lighting be an add on easey peasey or a new total board or what??? And when is it out??? Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't expect the proposed lighting board to ever be manufactured... the street price would need to be near $80... too expensive, that's why they were never made. 

If you need more lighting, wait for the new boards, or add a lighting decoder (not with the QSI in Airwire mode though). 

No clue on date, very soon now is all I will say... No more of the old style, so something has to happen. 

Greg


----------

